# Will it affect my hiring status??



## Mariaaa123 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hey guys, sooo today I got let go from target for stealing. Yeah I know it’s so stupid and I accept it 😩😩 but overall, I know I won’t be able to work at any targets anymore which is fine but do any of you know if I apply to any other jobs, will it affect my chances in getting hired? Will they know about the termination?? 🥲 I hope not lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2022)

it depends on how much you stole.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 11, 2022)

If they report it , it might show up on a background check. If that happens corporate retail would be a no-go.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 11, 2022)

This is a joke, right?????? Target is a multi million $$ Corp,  Of course, their systems talk to each other, this isn’t 1950.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 11, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> This is a joke, right?????? Target is a multi million $$ Corp,  Of course, their systems talk to each other, this isn’t 1950.


They’re asking about other retail stores, like Walmart Meijer, etc. not other targets.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 11, 2022)

Mariaaa123 said:


> Hey guys, sooo today I got let go from target for stealing. Yeah I know it’s so stupid and I accept it 😩😩 but overall, I know I won’t be able to work at any targets anymore which is fine but do any of you know if I apply to any other jobs, will it affect my chances in getting hired? Will they know about the termination?? 🥲 I hope not lol.


If they don't call Target and you don't get arrested, you should be ok.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2022)

If it was low-level it would be a misdemeanor.
If it was high enough for a felony, THAT may flag on a background check.
If you don't admit to a felony on your app & it turns up on a BG check, you'll be declined & it will likely show up with other retailers.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 11, 2022)

What's with the LOL crap at the end of the OP?  Grow up and don't do it again.  Don't post shit like this on social media.


----------

